# Classical Halloween Music



## 2wistd (Jan 22, 2009)

I am looking for a list of ideas for classical creepy songs such as phantom of the opera, danse macabre, etc. Anyone have more ideas? I'd like to have about 10 songs, rather then having to hear the same song all night long!

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Here's a few I have - and off the top of my head. 

Night on Bald Mountain
March Funebre Des Marionettes
March of the Gallows
In the Hall of the Mountain King
Tocatta and Fugue in D
Witches Sabbath
Swan Lake opening

Hope this is a good start for you. I am sure other members will make suggestions.

Good luck.


----------



## MooreEnt24 (Jan 17, 2009)

Here are some classical compositions that are sure to get your skin to crawl:

1 Danse Macabre
2 Music for Strings, Percussion and Celesta (heard in "The Shining")
3 Dream of a Witches Sabbath 
4 Threnody (for the Victims of Hiroshima)

Anything by *Krzysztof Penderecki* or *Bela Bartok*.

Also, check out the soundtrack to _*Bram Stoker's Dracula*_ by *Wojciech Kilar*, it has some great music in there as well.

Hope this helps!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Mars - Holst


----------



## time2dive (Dec 29, 2007)

While they may not be scary they are still Halloweeny
The Flying Dutchman
Hall of the Mountain King
Sorcerer's Apprentice
Ride of the Valkyrie

Tim


----------



## 2wistd (Jan 22, 2009)

thanks for the responses, i'll look into these for sure. 
I've been reading around this board and have gotten some great ideas...now I just need to line up the projects on how important and budget! 
Thanks again


----------



## Phil (Sep 2, 2007)

Finally had a chance to check out Threnody (for the Victims of Hiroshima).
Thanks for turning us on to it, George.


----------



## SpectreTTM (Aug 22, 2005)

Personally, I classify a lot of the Midnight Syndicate as Classical Goth


----------

